# USB Connection to computer for Sony Handycam



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,
I have a new Sony Handycam DCR-HC26. I purchased a USB 2.0 cable for my local electronics store so that I can connect my new Handycam to my computer and save my videos on my computer and burn DVDs. I installed the software that came on a CD with my new Handycam which includes the drivers. The drivers were properly installed, but when I run the software my computer does not recognize my Handycam. "Unable to detect video camera. Please confirm that your video camera is connected under USB Streaming Mode." I've already uninstalled and reinstalled the software and that didn't help. I'm not getting any error messages, just what I typed out in my message. Can you help?


----------

